# Help! Is my rescue mini pregnant?



## Kris3782 (Apr 29, 2017)

i got misty in August 2016. I have owned her for 262 days. She was extremely thin. You could see her hip bones and her back bone was at least an inch above her back. It's unclear as to when she was exposed to a stud. Seems to maybe be 30-60 days prior to me getting her... And she miss carried a few months prior to that. Can't really get a straight answer from anyone!

She has been under a blanket all winter and she grew a wooly mammoth coat over the winter so I could not see her belly since maybe October.

When she finally started shedding out I thought she was looking great. Then I decided to start her on rice bran for a few weeks and after a few days I told the kids to stop feeding it to her as she looked fat all of a sudden but they said they had not even opened the bag yet. So that was interesting but I didn't think anymore about it until a week later she was really grumpy with my granddaughter when she was brushing her. Misty kept turning her butt to her like she was going to kick her but didn't. I thought maybe she was just coming into heat. A day later I noticed she had liquid coming out of on nipple. I also thought I seen movement but have never actually felt it.

Now it's 30 days later... Vet said she was to small for him to palp or ultrasound, wee foal said negative but it also says it's not accurate after 300 days.

She appears to be rounder in the past week and a half... I don't know if I just am hoping she is and seeing what I want to see. Any opinions are appreciated!


----------



## Kris3782 (Apr 30, 2017)

This is what she looked like when we got her.


----------



## chandab (Apr 30, 2017)

If you can get a picture from behind, it would help. Get down to her level to take the picture.

Can definitely see a difference in the top two pics, but really can be hard to tell pregnant or not with pics.


----------



## Kris3782 (Apr 30, 2017)

Not sure either of these will work. My phone won't to them to the iPad! If not I will add new ones in the morning!


----------



## chandab (Apr 30, 2017)

Good angle on that bottom one. How recent is it? When pregnant they are usually lopsided, I don't see that here, but if this was before she started to gain and round out, you wouldn't see it yet


----------



## Kris3782 (Apr 30, 2017)

that was taken on 4/19 same time I took the bottom side shot above. I will try to get a new shot this morning.


----------



## Kris3782 (Apr 30, 2017)

These where just taken this morning


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 30, 2017)

What a wonderful job you've done with this mare! She looks like a skeleton in the before pics but is gorgeous and healthy looking now.

Considering the dates you posted and looking at these photos I don't think she's pregnant BUT keep watching her for changes and post photos, we may just start seeing something. It's very easy to be fooled by these mares!


----------



## Kris3782 (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks! And I will!


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 30, 2017)

In my novice opinion, I don't think she is pregnant either. The people on here have plenty of experience. They are awesome and should be able to give you good answers and advice. She is looking good.


----------



## Kris3782 (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## chandab (Apr 30, 2017)

I'll venture to guess she is just filling out after having been in poor shape, she's looking good now.

Not always, but usually, pregnant mares will be lopsided when viewed from behind; she doesn't even stick out past her hips, so either she isn't pregnant or isn't far enough along to show.


----------



## Kris3782 (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks! What would cause the liquid I can express from her nipple?


----------



## chandab (Apr 30, 2017)

Previous pregnancies (sometimes they continue to have fluid in their udder), hormones, and there are a couple other reasons that have escaped my memory.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 1, 2017)

Hi Kris3782 IF there are no other symptoms (or problems) that you know of with your mare then I wouldn't worry about it. If you just have a _something's not right_ feeling please discuss it with your Vet asap. As mentioned above hormones can cause it, I know cysts on the ovaries can cause it as well as being a sign of Cushings. Otherwise, in a healthy mare old timers call it "witches milk" ...no worries about it, your mare will be fine. If you do decide to have the Vet examine her please keep us up to date.


----------



## Miniv (May 1, 2017)

I am saying DITTO to what Chanda posted.....ALL of her posts.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 1, 2017)

I agree with everyones comments, just wanted to say that you have done a wonderful job with her , you should be very proud and I am sure she is forever greatful


----------



## Kris3782 (May 1, 2017)

Thank you everyone! I feel better!


----------



## Miniv (May 2, 2017)

Just wanted to add to what others have said.......You have done a WONDERFUL job bringing your little rescue girl back. KUDDOS.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 2, 2017)

The before/after pictures are incredible. Kudos!!


----------

